# Misty's Rabbit and Dogs!



## mistyjr (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hello & Welcome to Evie's Tulips Rabbitry!

Here, I will post photo's of my bun herd and of my dogs! I hope that you will enjoy! 

I first started thinking about having an Rabbitry in December 2009. My aunt came down from Wisconsin and have bring me down an pug puppy for Christmas! She had an Rabbit show in our state and wanted me to go with her.. She wanted me to get into the showing with her. She wanted me to do something and get me the excuse to get out of the house also to meet new people. Yes, I needed to do something instead of taking care of kids 24 hrs a day. I needed to get out and have some fun! So, my aunt gave me 3 dutch babies to start out with. None of them were showable because of their markings. They were just brood doe and bucks. 

These are my 1st rabbits that my aunt gave me!**






Before Photo's of the Rabbitry!

Husband working on the cages! Left wall when you first walk in.





Left wall when husband wasnt there!





Back Wall!





Back Corner!





The loft! (keeping straw and hay)





Where I practice with the show bunnies and store stuff for them!





*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

After Photo's of Rabbitry!

Left wall after you walk in!





Underneth the Left Wall top cages!





Back Wall!





Right Wall!





Show Table/ Store stuff!





~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
Name Tags that I have put on there cages... With the ones with no tags are for sale except the 2 black mini rex's that have no names yet!

Left Wall!





Back Wall!













Right Wall!





The Hutch!









~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Photo's of the Rabbit Herd! :biggrin2:

~*SUE*~ Might be pregnant!














Sue in her nesting box!









~* Finch*~ might be pregnant!









~*Elmo*~





~*Very Pregnate Elmo!*~





~*Elmo's Nest Box!*~









~*Spider-Man! Had an hairline fracture to hes back foot!*~









~*Lance*~









~*Kasumi*~ Pregnant
**










~*Ariel*~ Pregnant





~*No Name Black Mini Rex's*~

















~*For Sale Bun's*~














~*MY DOG'S*~

Crazy the pug!





Sadie the Dobie and Crazy!





The best Green bag to keep the veggies and Herbs stay fresher longer! I forgot what the bag is called!





ullhair:

*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice start. 
Your pictures are HUGE 
Why is some one holding that bunny on his/her back by the neck?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

*Because that is how you hold them while showing there belly's at a show! That's how they do it! I wanted to show the belly!*


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

*When you put them on there back. You hold there neck and the ears
*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh ok.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

*~Good Afternoon you all!~*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 25, 2010)

Good Evening, just checking in to see if any new updates.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

No Updates Today!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 27, 2010)

They're all so cute, but I :hearts mini-rexes!!

And holding a bunny like that is fine because they're only being secured, it doesn't hurt, the weight is supported by the hand and table. It's picking them up without the weight being supported that hurts and/or is dangerous.

These are well cared for rabbits.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Sas!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm loving all the mini-rex pictures! Sparky and Scooter definately approve. I would love to have a chocolate and a black some day. Sparky is a red and Scooter is castor.


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 27, 2010)

They are all so cute.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 27, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I'm loving all the mini-rex pictures! Sparky and Scooter definately approve. I would love to have a chocolate and a black some day. Sparky is a red and Scooter is castor.


Red's are sooooo beautiful!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

Today I checked the 3 pregnant Does. They are all due on the 31st of this month! The dutch is really pregnant got an big belly. The REW Woolie its possibility that is pregnant not sure on her. And the Standard Rex I dont know about yet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great bunny pictures!

I hope your does all have nice healthy litters, good luck.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Dave! I hope the do good this time,


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 28, 2010)

Fergie is due the same day as your buns.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

Well Congrats Sarah! I hope yours litter goes great! Is this her first??


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful buns!

How big are your cages, though? They seem really small by the pictures...almost carrier size. Will you also be giving the rabbits cardboard or something, so they can get off of the wire to rest?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

I had cardboard in the cages but they just poo and pee all over them and lay on it. The cages are 2x 2 1/2 feet. They are big enough to run around. No much bigger then the rabbit cages that they buy at the Farm Store. We are also be building an outdoor run for the buns to get some exercise. They are bigger then an dog/cat carrier. I need to take better pictures of the cages.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

Today is day 28 for the 3 girls! I put there nesting boxes in yesterday! They are all doing great today! The baby Mini Rex looks better and was doing great too!


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 29, 2010)

This is my first and last for a while. I would like to start breeding once we are done making human babies. We have three and want one more. I want to make sure when I start breeding on purpose that I have the time for it. So I guess for now this litter is just practice.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

---Today---

Today is Day 29 for the girls. I looked in all 3 girls nesting box and I seen that they are using there nesting boxes as an Litter box! -Yuk-

I have moved Finch the Jesery Wooly into the Hutch. Her old cage with the nesting box was to small. So I put the LionHead Doe into Finch's cage until she haves babies and they get bigger!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Today, I gave all the bun's:: Cilantro, Turnips Greens, And Peace of Green Pepper!
They all sniffed at the Green Pepper and went right too the Turnip Greens! But they wanted their pellets first before the veggies...


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> This is my first and last for a while. I would like to start breeding once we are done making human babies. We have three and want one more. I want to make sure when I start breeding on purpose that I have the time for it. So I guess for now this litter is just practice.


Yeah! I have 3 kids of my own! My 2 oldest helps me feed and water the bun's


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 29, 2010)

My oldest helps clean the cages...he has a thing with poop and also likes to help the farmer across the street to clean the cow poop out of the barn lol


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

He just loves to help, I Guess!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sure these buns are very happy and well looked after 
But do they get daily run time? Just saying because 2ft x 2.5ft really isn't big enough as a permanent cage.
Also the wire bottoms...I've heard that wire floors are painful and bad for buns feet? May be wrong here, but if I'm right, then maybe cover half with a sheet of plastic/cat litter tray etc. it's easy to clean, and gives their feet a bit of a rest from the wires?

Gorgeous buns though! And that pug is just darling. Pugs have to be one of my favourite breeds ever!! 

Jen


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

They dont get run time at the moment! I bring them in the house once in awhile until there run gets built! Like I said above. I have put something in their cages once before and all they do is poop and pee all over it.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

And some have boxes in there cages so they will be able to get off there feets! I have to find a better way then cardboard


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

Then perhaps something easily cleanable, like plastic? Or better yet, litter training? 
I know some buns just refuse to be litter trained though lol. One of mine still poops and pees in his entire bedroom, which is alot of scrubbing every day!!! lol. He'll learn one day.....hopefully!! haha


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah boxes are good. But yes, I agree, boxes will be a nightmare.

For now, with Pippin, who is taking ages to litter train, I have got 2 very large cat litter trays and placed them in his bedroom (they fit spookily perfectly), so I can easily whip them out to clean and scrub them.
Which I thought was a pretty ingenious idea, if I do say so myself...


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Ah boxes are good. But yes, I agree, boxes will be a nightmare.
> 
> For now, with Pippin, who is taking ages to litter train, I have got 2 very large cat litter trays and placed them in his bedroom (they fit spookily perfectly), so I can easily whip them out to clean and scrub them.
> Which I thought was a pretty ingenious idea, if I do say so myself...


The cages arent big enough for cat litter pans and already costing us a lot to feed these all these little guys! Alot of breeders that I seen dont even put nothing in there cages. Just Food, Water and thats all.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2010)

Having the buns on wire is fine, there feet will adjust to it. I'm sure Misty is checking them each for Sore Hocks.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes! I check them just to make sure they dont get the sores!
They got there Hay/Straw to stand on too


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Having the buns on wire is fine, there feet will adjust to it. I'm sure Misty is checking them each for Sore Hocks.


Having never had rabbits on wire, I obviously don't know about it in depth (the truths and myths of it), so forgive me if I seem ignorant on the subject 

Just from my reading I've heard that wire cages cause discomfort and foot injuries, and excessive time living on wire can then lead to skeletal spine disorders, and leg injuries.

Is this information not right? It's been talked about as one of the welfare issues with the RSPCA. But some people can be over-the-top with welfare issues, so perhaps its not as big of an issue as made out to be?

I could be coompplleettelllly wrong so do tell me to shut up lol if I'm just babbling nonsense , I won't be offended lol.

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Yes! I check them just to make sure they dont get the sores!
> They got there Hay/Straw to stand on too


Of course Misty- I am not questioning your caring skills in the slightest. Merely talking about the issue. Please don't think I'm in any way suggesting you are anything other than a dedicated, caring owner.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2010)

It all really depends on the rabbit. I've heard from other people who offer there buns a resting spot off the wire, yet them choose to stay on the wire.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

I can understand that. I guess if none of them are getting sores then their feet are already resiliant to it, which is a good thing! They all look like very healthy, happy buns to me


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, That is true too! But Alot of breeders that have lots and lots of rabbits dont have anything for the rabbits.. 
It's okay Jen! It just bugs me that I have people telling me what to do with my rabbits. I have raised them since I was an young teen! If they have any problems with there feets I will change it then! But you raising 13+ rabbits alot of work and money!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes! They are healthy excpet I have 2 over weight bunnies that Im trying to get under control!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

But thanks for your concerned though! And Thanks for writing on my blog!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

I can understand that 13 rabbits is definately a trial!!!  And you certainly seem like you cope very well, considering you have dogs too!
My time is totally taken up by two buns and my cat, so I can definately sympathise with you! At least you have your kids to help feed and water them, which must be a real help.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol it's no problem. I am by no means an expert on rabbits so anything I can say can be disputed and I won't be offended in the slightest lol. 
As I said, you are obviously a dedicated n caring owner, and noone can dispute that, and, like you said, you've been raising them for many years now. And they are all dolls too!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah! They can be help sometimes just then they start to play in the rabbit food and getting it everywhere!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Jen! Looks like your buns are cute too by your avatar


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL! Ah bless them!! Bet they are fascinated by all the buns. Good to get them used to handling animals, and the responsibility from a young age.

Thanks a lot, I love them more than I can express. I can't for the life of me work out their breeds for sure. They are such mixes lol!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah! Im trying to get my kids involved! I want to get my oldest son into 4-H...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 29, 2010)

What's 4-H?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

4-H showing animals but its for the youth


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 30, 2010)

Tomorrow is the Due Date!! Nothing yet!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2010)

Patience my dear


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

Well Today is the Due Date of my girls!! Nothing yet! 
But... My REW when I checked her private part was wet a little bit. Could that be a sign?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

It's 6:30pm.. I went into the shed to check on the girls! There was nothing yet! But I sure did get bite by flies.. :X:tantrum::banghead
But I feed all of them an alfalfa cube, Craraisins and gave them all an piece of newspaper to do whatever they wanted!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ooh I'm hoping it will be soon- I want piccies!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 31, 2010)

haha! I hope soon too!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2010)

Today is day 32. No babies yet! Im wondering why they havent had no babies yet!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 6, 2010)

Yesterday on April 05th.We went out to my aunts to breed my Rex back with her buck. I was helping my aunt with the horses and the goats and an dang Wisp stung me in the back. Today it itches like crazy... Well anyways.. When we watched them hump he would stop. But when we leave he would do it again. So I snicked up to the cage to check on them, No noticed I was there and stopped. So I left her there over night.. Hpefully this time my 2 girls will have litters next month!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think i need to cal u a voyeur...lol


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 7, 2010)

umm okay! :dunno


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 10, 2010)

inkbouce::dancingorig::rofl:anic:inkbouce:
We got 6 more days left for babies to come.. Hopefully they will make it!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2010)

:bunnydanceaws and everything else crossed! will await cute picsinkelepht:


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 10, 2010)

:hug:ink iris: Thanks Donna!!


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 10, 2010)

fingers crossed!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 10, 2010)

:hug: Sarah


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2010)

My sweet Kasumi died yesterday afternoon to we believe to bloat.. R.I.P. Little girl! I am soooo sorry. I have tried everything but it was to late.. When I picked it up and you started to cry. And then heard a loud noise. That is when your stomach blew.. I am so sorry. I should have known better and have done something better...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 13, 2010)

You can't beat yourself up about it Misty. I am not an expert on bloat, but if it was or wasn't your fault, all you can do now is learn from this, move on, and keep on caring for those other buns.

IF this was something that could have been prevented (I don't know), then at least you now know for the future, which is definately something. And EVERYONE makes mistakes, be them big or small, so try not to dwell on it and kick yourself.

You are going through a hard enough time without guilt on your shoulders too


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2010)

:sad::hug2: Thanks Jen!!
But we are loosing rabbits once a month and a litter last month and plus on top 5 does not having any! It just driving me crazy!! But she was my first rabbit that i have bought for myself.. The dutch's were here first but they werent mine. They were my kids because they named them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 16, 2010)

It's okay,, Its a way of life! I guess, But Thanks Dave!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Me and the kids are going to Wisconsin April 30th to May 9th. My aunt wants me to go to the Iowa 2 rabbit shows and 2 rabbit shows in Wisconsin.. Hopefully I can somehow get online and check my Ro!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2010)

mistyjr wrote:


> Me and the kids are going to Wisconsin April 30th to May 9th. My aunt wants me to go to the Iowa 2 rabbit shows and 2 rabbit shows in Wisconsin.. Hopefully I can somehow get online and check my Ro!


Maybe you can meet a few of our RO Wisconsin family. That'd be cool.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah! That would be cool!!


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 24, 2010)

Wow, you are a Super mom, with your 12 bunnies, dogs and kids + husband  That's amazing. If I had the space I would totally have a dozen bunnies. They are my passion. I have 3 right now and they are spoiled.  I think I will eventually get a buddy to bond with my lily. She's 1 year old and they would both be fixed (sorry couldn't think of the proper word.)


Nice blog


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2010)

Ohh, Thank You Janesta for posting in my thread.. I left this blog alone because nobody cared to post anything. So I dont update it.. But Thanks again. But also I dont have 12 bunnies no more. I have 10 and 3 babies left. And yes, Hubby is worse then having the kids and animals put together. And thanks for your wonderful comment..


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 24, 2010)

Wow 10 is still a lot!  I have my hands full with my 3. The first lionhead bun of mine is "supposed" to be my husband's but I take full responsiblity. That's why we got Happy (our little black lionhead). She's mine.. We don't handle Fluffy too much because she gets really upset and with us letting her be as much as possible she is coming around on her own.
I like your blog. I was just checking out blogs last night. I'm new and still learning 
Bunnies are amazing little pets and oh so gorgeous


----------



## mistyjr (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Janesta again!


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww hun I always read your blog just didn't always comment!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Awwwe, Thanks Sarah,, I always read your threads!


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did your bunnies every have babies?? I was waiting 

Oh that's where the Harlequin came fromright??!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*lionheadbunny21 wrote: *


> Did your bunnies every have babies?? I was waiting
> 
> Oh that's where the Harlequin came fromright??!


Yes! She had 4 babies but when they were 4 weeks old, Momma jumped in a small box that i had, and jumped on the baby and broke its neck. But yes, that is were the haralquin baby came from...

I stopped posting here because people just wasnt comment, And I thought people didnt care about me so i stopped..


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 3, 2010)

I just now noticed it was April when you last posted. Sorry, just keep bothering you about your blog. I was interested


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

No, Problem! I dont mind at all.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

Took Pictures June 2nd of my dog's! :biggrin:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

Fishes!


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 3, 2010)

I totally want some fish. I need to do some research first and PUGS are my Favourite dogs. I was walking one day to school (omg almost 11 years ago) and this lady was out walking her pug, the little guy stopped in his tracks and stared at me as I walked by until I was down the road away from his mommy(owner). It was adorable and I think I've been in love since Cute lil guard dog!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea, You need to do some research on the fish, We have been having problems with this one with the water. Had to buy whole bunch of stuff to fix the water, ect

Pugs are my favorite breed. I love my Crazy, She thinks shes the boss of the house, Sadie the dobie is the greatest. She was a rescue dog and almost a day of death when we got her.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 6, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> I'm sure these buns are very happy and well looked after
> But do they get daily run time? Just saying because 2ft x 2.5ft really isn't big enough as a permanent cage.
> Also the wire bottoms...I've heard that wire floors are painful and bad for buns feet? May be wrong here, but if I'm right, then maybe cover half with a sheet of plastic/cat litter tray etc. it's easy to clean, and gives their feet a bit of a rest from the wires?
> 
> ...


 2.5x2 feet is plenty of room for a breeding rabbit. breeder standards are alot different then pet standards are. most rabbits are kept in 24x24 inch cages or larger, and they are fine. they can get plenty of exercise in them. Some of the best, well bred rabbits, are kept in them. They still get pretty muscular, even if the breeder doesn't let them out. The reason why most don't let them out is because sometimes they can pick up parasites off the ground. i let mine out now andthen though. I know plenty that don't,and again, the rabbits are fine, as long as they are handled andplayed with every day.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 6, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Fishes!


that is nice. need another one? lol. I have a 29 gallon set up I want to get rid of. I found a 40 gallon setup complete with fish on craigslist last monday.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 6, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm sure these buns are very happy and well looked after
> ...


It doesn't matter anymore now!! They are all going..


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 6, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Fishes!
> ...


I wanted a 55 gallon fish tank.. But my hubby wouldnt let me.. :X... I would love to get another one and get newts.. I used to have them all the time when I was younger... My mother in law is a sub at Branch County Schools. And I guess there was a teacher that had Fancy Goldfish. I guess they were pretty good size. And he wanted to give them to us.. But I said no, Because I didnt have the tank.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 25, 2010)

Got any pics of the bunnies for me?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2010)

Misty, you have some beautiful rabbits. One day I would like a Mini Rex they look so soft.

I don't know howyou do it with all those bunnies and kids and a hubby too.

Susan


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont know either.. I also have 2 dogs, all the rabbits and the 4 kids included husband. Because he acts worse then a child.. hehe  but anyways. I dont know but I love them all And thanks for commenting on my thread.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 28, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Got any pics of the bunnies for me?



I sure will take some pictures for you.:biggrin2:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are a few pictures that I have taken today!

Lance





Spider-Man





Alex the Lion













And the newer babies! 





I hope that you enjoy!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Misty what did you mean when you wrote "They are all going"? Did you decide to change your breeding stock?

Am just curious, if you don't want to expain the changes, that's fine 

Also, tho its nice to have people comment on your blog, keep doing it anyway only if you want to of course, so you have your own record.

Jo x


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 29, 2010)

By what I mean that they are all going is that I am restarting my rabbitry. I have too many breeds that I cant work with and focus. Its just to much that I cant handle. I mean I would keep them all but I just cant focus on the breeds that I like and not the breeds that somebody wants me to have. I got sick of being somebody's rabbit dumpster and had to do whatever this person made me do. I want just to stick with 2 breeds at the moment and not 5-6 different breeds.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! Cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 29, 2010)

You are welcome...


----------

